# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Αγγελία από το internet απο τυχαία αναζήτηση

## radioamateur

http://www.insomnia.gr/classifieds/various/variousvarious/471728-%CF%80%CF%89%CE%BB%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B9%CF%87%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%81%CE%B7%C  F%83%CE%B7-%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%B3%CF%89-%CF%83%CF%85%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%BE%CE%B9%CE%BF%C  E%B4%CE%BF%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%83%CE%B7%CF%82-%CE%B5%CF%85%CE%BA%CE%B1/


 :Blink:  :Confused1:

----------

antonis_p (09-03-17)

----------

